# 1st wash of my new car



## sandman77 (Oct 25, 2011)

I only picked the car up during the week so I gave it a good wash today. Here are the results.

























The paintwork is in very good condition and I quite fancy giving it a proper detail. Can anybody advise me on what polish/wax and things to buy. I currently have a pressure washes with snow foam lance and some "cherry" snow foam, decent shampoo (forget the brand) and my dad has given me his electric polisher machine.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Looks nice but you've rubbed too hard & washed all the *Colour *off.. :wink: :wink: just kidding.
Hoggy.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Looks sparkly! Keep it simple, that's your best bet. I've tried a fair number of products but most are a bit of a waste of offer no major benefit. Keep it clean and stick a good sealant like CarLack on it and it'll stay looking fresh. Wax only gives short-lived results. Zaino Z16 is the best thing I've found for tyres. For the interior you don't really need more than a damp cloth and some decent leather cleaner - avoid "conditioners" as they are a waste of time on modern coated leathers.


----------



## sandman77 (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks, I will look into carlack. 
Hoggy the car is actually darker then it looks in the photos, it is more gray than silver but the camera doesn't really pick it up.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## 4ndrew (May 9, 2011)

sandman77 said:


> Thanks, I will look into carlack.
> Hoggy the car is actually darker then it looks in the photos, it is more gray than silver but the camera doesn't really pick it up.
> 
> Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


Don't mind Hoggy, he's just a little red obsessed when it comes to cars ;-)


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

Good job!

Cant quite tell.... is it Silver Violet??


----------



## sandman77 (Oct 25, 2011)

RudeBadger said:


> Good job!
> 
> Cant quite tell.... is it Silver Violet??


No, its avus silver.

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## lowster992 (Dec 12, 2011)

Easy Sandman...

Me are you are in pretty much the same boat. I only recently brought 03 silver 225. Picked it from a dealers west of the M25. I was over the move the first time I sunk into the snug seats and couldn't see the bonnet (still can't, but that's the way I like it) 

I drove it on the boat and drove off in Denmark, 8 hours later I was home I was home in Sweden.

I must admit he doesn't look the same without his UK plates, I preferred the yellow rear reg plate, it set the silver off better. One thing I do notice is that in certain light I swear he almost looks a real shallow blue/gray colour. :lol:


----------

